# Black patches and dots on Red parrot cichlid



## mr_convitbau (Jan 7, 2009)

When I bought my red parrot cichlids, they were all red or orange. Right now after one month being kept in my 120 gallon tank, some still maintain their pure red or orange throughout the whole body. Meanwhile, some of them have some kind of black patches or dots appearing on their skin. Is this normal or the fish are getting some type of diseases? There is nothing abnormal about their activity such as eating or swimming.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

As they are hybrid fish between 2 or more species of cichlid (no one seems quite sure which but Severums and Red Devils or Midas cichlids and a number of other Central Amercians have been suggested) then all sorts of charactertistics can crop up as the fish grow. Are they black patches of colouration or distinct small spots? If you can get a photo then we might be able to say for sure.


----------



## mr_convitbau (Jan 7, 2009)

The black patches appear very randomly and as one whole but not distinct small spots. The patches' shapes vary without following any patterns. Some patches appear around the fish's face while the other can be on the side of the fish.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

mr_convitbau said:


> The black patches appear very randomly and as one whole but not distinct small spots. The patches' shapes vary without following any patterns. Some patches appear around the fish's face while the other can be on the side of the fish.


Do the patches come and go or once they are these do they generally stay. You say they appear randomly but do they come up over night or are they gradual pigmentation changes? If the fish are otherwise happy then I don't think they will be a problem.


----------



## mr_convitbau (Jan 7, 2009)

I am not sure how long it takes for the black patches to completely disappear. One thing I am very sure is that the patches did not come up over night. They are, as Ed Seeley mentioned above, some kind of gradual pigmentation changes. The fish are still happy since they eat, swim, and act normally. 

Do you think if there are any chances those patches are caused by diseases?


----------



## mr_convitbau (Jan 7, 2009)

Would the black patches be caused by the high level of ammonia in the tank? I heard someone said so. Is that correct?


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

mr_convitbau said:


> Would the black patches be caused by the high level of ammonia in the tank? I heard someone said so. Is that correct?


Do you have a high level of ammonia in the tank? If so that can cause various problems including discolouration and can kill your fish so needs to be addressed quickly. Start with 50% water changes daily and stop feeding until you have zero levels. Your fish won't starve but ammonia can kill them.


----------

